# Treatment-Free Bee Provider Site



## Brettkoz (Aug 13, 2013)

Introducing www.treatmentfreequeens.com , a listing site for treatment free bee providers.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

very cool brettkoz.

hopefully it will catch on and folks will add their listings. it's pretty challenging to to locate treatment free suppliers in most parts of the country.

are you 'b & k's bees'?


----------



## Brettkoz (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah, I'm the Brett to the Brett and Katie of B&K's Bees. Thanks for the support, I think it could be a useful site.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

it looks like you are getting your young one involved as well, very nice. 

add your name to the 'treatment free members listing' thread when you have a chance, and if you have time start a thread and tell us your story.

cheers.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

Barry has been very skeptical this type of off-site link. It is advertising a commercial enterprise without providing "ad" payment.


----------



## Swarmhunter (Mar 5, 2015)

Just exactly what is the definition of treatment free bees? What qualifies for your site?


----------



## R_V (Aug 20, 2016)

I hope your site catches on.


----------

